# How many pads?



## Pricey_Jnr (Aug 30, 2018)

Afternoon all!
I have a Seat Leon that has some minor swirls all over, I'm trying to get any advice on how many pads I will need to correct and finish a car of this size?

Any help is appreciated 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

In short as many as are needed.....

If I had to put a figure on the minimum, and only going by what I would use then I would say three of each as I rotate my pads frequently as well as cleaning them out to prevent heat build up.


----------



## Pricey_Jnr (Aug 30, 2018)

cossiecol said:


> In short as many as are needed.....
> 
> If I had to put a figure on the minimum, and only going by what I would use then I would say three of each as I rotate my pads frequently as well as cleaning them out to prevent heat build up.


Thank you! I'm just trying to get an idea of how often I should be changing pads so keep them from heating up etc. I was thinking of changing pads over after each panel and cleaning as I rotate back to the first used. 
Would you say that's over kill or good practice in the long run?

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

I plan on doing my ford focus estate on Saturday which is 6 months old with the paint in good condition. I've just ordered 5 lake country 5.5" finishing pads to go with one I alreday have, I also have a couple of small pads the same and a selection of other pads if required.

I figured 1 for the bonnet, 1 for the roof, 1 for the doors each side, 1 for the wings/front bumper and 1 for the boot. I also have a pad cleaning brush. I could probably get away with less but I'd rather have them.


----------



## deez (Sep 12, 2017)

You would use as many as you need, but this obviously isn't a good answer if you're an enthusiast and don't want to buy excessive amounts of pads.

At a minimum I would say have at least two compound and two polishing pads, three if you can stretch to it.

No it's not an over kill to change after each panel, but a better solution is to:
- Use a pad cleaning brush between each set before you reapply the polish
- Use the pad for a few panels (or less if you deem it clogged up or dirty - judge it accordingly), and then change to a new one

You might find that two to three pads is enough to get around the car without having to wash it out.

If you do wash it out between changing and only have two, the first may not necessarily be dry by the time you come to need it again. Yes free spinning on the machine it does dry it but I prefer a properly dried pad that I will then prime and use like I was starting a session.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Get about 3-4. Do 1-2 panels wit each (depending on the size) and clean them if you need more. If its only minor swirling use a light cutting or medium cutting pad (like hex logic white or green for example) paired with a polish.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

If it's only light swirls then 2-3 green quantum hex pads from chemical guys which you can get pretty much from most detailing companies on here would supply them. What polish and machine have you


----------



## mangove21 (Apr 26, 2015)

When you say cleaning them, do you mean just scrubbing them with a brush or actually cleaning them with solution? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pricey_Jnr (Aug 30, 2018)

Cheers for the input, guys! Much appreciated!
I have the Slims DAS6 and that came with the AF REV'IT kit.
I think I might have a wander around the scrappys for a panel to practice on first. 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pricey_Jnr (Aug 30, 2018)

mangove21 said:


> When you say cleaning them, do you mean just scrubbing them with a brush or actually cleaning them with solution?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Cleaning with a brush before each section, I meant. Sorry for not making that clear 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

If you have a compressor then a blow with the airline can help clean them too. I started off with only 1 pad and it exploded. I bought a couple more and have subsequently added a pad each time I've done a car. I now have a little collection of pads so can rotate them each panel. In all honesty if I'd known the cost and how many I'd have then I'd have been reluctant to get into machine polishing but now I've got the kit it's really worth it.


----------

